

Ask HN: Does YC interview twice a year? - Skywing

Hi all,<p>I'm just interested in hearing about when YC does interviews? Do they only do this once a year - every winter? Or do they do this twice year?<p>Thank you
======
guynamedloren
Twice a year. <http://ycombinator.com/about.html>

------
jfb
Yes.

